# Help from the Cheese people



## robby6pack (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey y'all.  I was trying something new tonight.  SMOKING CHEESE!  Lets just say that keeping my smoker under 90 during the summer in Oklahoma is difficult.  I had no heat turned on, an A-maze-N pellet hopper in the bottom of my MasterBuilt smoker.  I used ice trays to keep it under 90.  All was going well until I slacked off the last 30 minutes.  I came out to see the temp at 120.  The cheese had a wonderful color, but was very soft and had become greasy.  I removed it and wiped the grease off with a paper towel.  I vacuum sealed it and through it in the fridge.  Is it ruined, or am I okay?  Any help or advise is appreciated.  

Thanks,

Robby T


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

You should be OK.

But I think I would have let it dry uncovered overnight in the fridge before vac packing it.

Al


----------



## robby6pack (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks.  Is it too late to do so?  Unpack, wipe down again and re-seal?

I believe that I had a flare up with the A-Maze-N smoker.  Good news is that i found that I get around 11-12 hours of smoke with it.  Went to feed the dogs this morning and was still going.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Robby6pack said:


> Hey y'all.  I was trying something new tonight.  SMOKING CHEESE!  Lets just say that keeping my smoker under 90 during the summer in Oklahoma is difficult.  I had no heat turned on, an A-maze-N pellet hopper in the bottom of my MasterBuilt smoker.  I used ice trays to keep it under 90.  All was going well until I slacked off the last 30 minutes.  I came out to see the temp at 120.  The cheese had a wonderful color, but was very soft and had become greasy.  I removed it and wiped the grease off with a paper towel.  I vacuum sealed it and through it in the fridge.  Is it ruined, or am I okay?  Any help or advise is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robby T


Ok first of all you must keep your cheese well under 80 degrees or the oils will rise to the surface and change the texture of the cheese. At 120 degrees your lucky it didn't melt through your racks I've been there 20 years ago and that isn't pretty.

*Another lesson learned with vacuum sealing is-*

*If you vacuum seal down too tight even if your cheese was smoked at cooler temps and you had no oils rising from being to close to 80 degrees the excessive squeeze from the vacuum sealer will also cause the oils to surface on your cheese.* (Ask RubberDuck my smoking buddy another new guy here as of yesterday) He vacuum seals his cheese and had this issue with vacuum sealing.

I just store my cheese wrapped in plastic wrap and then in ziplocks.

90 degrees is way to hot for cheese keep it below 80


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> You should be OK.
> 
> *But I think I would have let it dry uncovered overnight in the fridge before vac packing it.*
> 
> Al


Agree-

Yes always let your freshly smoked cheese sit at room temp for several hours before packaging other wise it may sweat and moisture is not a good thing.


----------



## robby6pack (Jul 7, 2017)

20170706_193826.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Jul 7, 2017


















20170706_203214.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Jul 7, 2017


















20170707_160305.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Jul 7, 2017






Here is how it turned out.  Took a piece to work today, and it was delicious, despite the shape.

What I've learned:

Mom nature doesn't want me to smoke cheese around here this time of year.

After smoking cheese, let it cool uncovered in the fridge.

Don't vac seal immediately or too tight. 

Thanks for the advise.  Is there a way other than getting up at 4am when it is only 76 degrees to smoke in the summer?  I was using ice in the tray.  Just use more ice?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 7, 2017)

Cheese will be fine. Next time give it a day before vacu sealing it. 

Let that cheese sit sealed up for 2 to 4 weeks before eating it.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Cheese will be fine. Next time give it a day before vacu sealing it.
> 
> Let that cheese sit sealed up for 2 to 4 weeks before eating it.


2 to 4 weeks- More bad advise. Thats ridicules and poor incorrect information.  

Follow the simple rules and you will be eating your smoked cheese the next day. If you need to wait 4 weeks to eat some cheese you smoked then you screwed it up BAD!

Keep your cheese under 80 degrees.

Smoke your cheese with fruit wood for very tasty results.

Apple and cherry pellets in a smoke tube for up to 7 hours depending on how strong you like your smoke 3 to 5 hours will satisfy most.

Let the cheese cool at room temp for several hours before packaging so it doesn't sweat.

If your cheese isn't edible by the next day then you got it too hot and put to much smoke to it. 

Always smoke your cheese and other items with a light gray smoke never a bellowing blue dark smoke.


----------



## masonsjax (Jul 20, 2017)

Ageing is not bad advice. I've found that smoked cheese gets much better if allowed to rest for several weeks to months. The smoke flavors soften and meld with the cheese flavors and it becomes fantastic. If you're eating it the next day you screwed up BAD!

Just kidding, but just like a good whiskey, smoked cheese gets better with a little age.

Oh, and I use my AMNPS in a remote firebox, like a mailbox mod. So there's very little if any heat in the main chamber. I've used various pellets for cheese. Fruit woods are good on lighter cheeses, but I like a little hickory flavor for more bold cheeses.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 20, 2017)

"2 to 4 weeks- More bad advise. Thats ridicules and poor incorrect information."

LMAO!!

Ok bro! I love incorrect, corrections.


----------

